# help with lipo charging.



## cola (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi I found this and it says you can hook it up to your regular charger for nicad's and nimh's. I hope I can use it because i would like to charge at a higher amp. http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bi...p?&I=LXGFS6&P=7
Thanks,
David

P.S. I use a reedy qusar pro if that would help.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

You can NOT use a a nicad charger for lipos it will BLOW UP. you need to get a special charger. like the triton that does lipos, nimh batts it is a special charger just for those kind of batts.

Brandon Snyder


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

The link didn't work, but there's a li-po dapter out that allows all most chargers to charge li-pos.


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

http://www.slkelectronics.com/lipodapter/index.htm


----------



## cola (Dec 10, 2004)

Ya thats what I was talking about. I bought a lipo charger awhile ago so thanks for the reply's.

Thanks,
David


----------

